
Soon, hundreds of tourists will go to space. What should we call them? - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/soon-hundreds-of-tourists-will-go-to-space-what-should-we-call-them/
======
nabla9
Space tourist or passenger.

It would make sense that only those who qualify for astronaut wings to be
called an astronaut. FAA has wings for commercial astronauts, but they must
have completed the flight crew qualifications and training.

------
rman666
Astrotourists

------
anoncoward111
Legal aliens

------
BerislavLopac
The 1%.

------
rapnie
elitonauts

